# American Idol 4/22/2008 and 4/23/2008



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

We're getting close .. Only 6 left. The good news is that you now have a 50/50 chance of getting the bottom three and top three even just pick the names out of a hat.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Boy Wonder hasn't impressed me since probably Hollywood Week. Jason Castro just doesn't click with me at all. I think Syesha has been doing well, but nothing that really stands out.

I like Brooke, but I don't think America does enough to keep her around much longer. I like Carly a LOT, but I don't think we've seen her best and she's in trouble if we don't.

I am not a huge fan of rock, blues or the like, but he (oops - meant David Cook here ) has been the best of them all and seems to me to have the best shot of those that are left of winning it all.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

After tonight I think Brooke is done. I really like her, but it is getting really painful to watch her each week. She is a mess! I knew absolutely none of the songs that anyone sang tonight so they were all new to me, but I really think Syesha did the best. I haven't liked her at all, but with her acting background, the stage is a natural fit for her.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

#1 tonight, David Cook, again. As Randy said, he can sing anything. I bet he could sing the phone book and make it sound good.
#2 tonight, Sayesha. Carly comes in third because she seemed (to me) to have messed up the timing on parts of the song.

Going home tomorrow: Brooke, only because of her goof. Performance wise it should be, and I hope it is, Jason (again).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was lucky enough to see "JC Superstar" and "Phantom" on Broadway, so I was familiar with four of the songs from first hand experience; heard Memories on the radio; and of course wasn't familiar with the Evita song, because it's so new.

I have to say I had chills during Cook's performance of Music of the Night, and thoroughly enjoyed Syesha's and Carly's performances.

Jason Castro, though, is completely underwhelming. He just seems so out of his element ... I think his time's up on the show.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I must subconciously have something against David A because I still can't understand the love - especially Randy saying he was the one to beat????

I can't help but think that he hasn't shown me anything yet that would make me think of buying his music. To me he just seems like the kind of singer that on the radio is necessary to fill time on the air between songs I really do listen to.

Best of the night in my opinion (for what THAT'S worth - lol) was Syesha - I loved her performance! David Cook again was very good. Third to me would be Carly. Take out the flub at the beginning and I liked Brooke's performance, too, but a flub is a flub. I must say, though, that I would much rather see her stop and restart like she did (so early in the song) than to just hear her spout gibberish words until she got back on track (David A ring any bells?).

I really don't know why Jason is still around, and if I was casting the only five votes, he wouldn't get one. Won't be too soon for him to go home in my book.

My highlight of the night? Carly grabbing that T-Shirt! Too funny.

Lowlights? Keep Ricky Minor in the balcony where we don't have to see him dance and for God's sake...

KNOCK OFF THE DANG ARM WAVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I must subconciously have something against David A because I still can't understand the love - especially Randy saying he was the one to beat????


12 year olds and grandmothers ..


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> 12 year olds and grandmothers ..


Of which I am neither - I think you're absolutely right!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

although Brooke messed up at the start, she was way better than Jason


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I liked them all  Even Jason. My problem I guess is that I don't really "get" Memory anyway so I wasn't thinking it was a wrong choice at all. Jason's low notes needed some support that wasn't there so of the group he probably was the poorest performer.

Vocally, David Cook by a mile. Does anyone here think it will not be an all-David Finale?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Brooke had her goof and she may very well go tonight, but did you notice that she kept her mouth shut? .. ok almost completely :lol: .. It never bothered me, but folks will be really stretching this week to say that she "talked back."


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Vocally, David Cook by a mile. Does anyone here think it will not be an all-David Finale?


Good posibility but I don't think it is the right call. I am sorry but David A definitely has talent, but if you truely compare him to what else is on that stage I don't think he is close to David C, Carly, and Saysha.

Top 3 tonight for me was those three and they really showed polish that the other 3 did not. I am sure David A will not be at the bottom, but my take is though I found his take on "Think of Me" interesting I personally found now where near the emotion the original version draws from people. I found it interesting that both Jason and David A picked song commonly sang by females. Just a coincidence or did not feel confident taking on some of the major men songs like "Music of the Night" I think Jason make a huge mistake picking memories. I think he would have been better with a song form Joseph or Jesus Christ Superstar.

I have to give kudos to Carly to go with Andrews recommendation. I don't think she would have pulled off her first choice (drawing blank) because it does not work with her voice well. She did it well

David C. version of Music of the Night was my first WOW.. Totally out of his normal element and he really sang it well.. Made it his enough with keeping to the classic rendition. Most Excellent.

Brooke... Did better than I thought she would but still was a bit tight and she did not sell the song to me.

I have to circle back to David A. (I don't get him either), He literlly mumbled a whole line towards the end and once again no mention of it.. Yeck the Dog thought it was the bomb and given how sensitive he is to vocals I was shocked he did not mention it... Tisk Tisk.

Well my guess is bottom 2 is Brooke and Jason with Jason going but then again those eyes of his might save him.

Personlly I would really like a Carly vs. David C finale, but my guess is that will not happen.... Sorry Randy... David A is not the one to beat... David C. is by a mile...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> although Brooke messed up at the start, she was way better than Jason


I agree, and I hope she overcomes the goof in the voting. If so, Jason doesn't stand a chance and he's a goner.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I was actually most impressed by Syesha last night. I think she arguably gave the best overall "performance" of the night.

Cook picked one of the greatest songs ever written, IMO, so all he had to do was not screw it up... and he didn't, to his credit.

Archuleta was OK, but I totally agree with Simon's comments... not a memorable performance. I wish he had chosen _Memories _instead of Jason.

I wasn't a great Michael Johns fan, but too bad he wasn't still around this week. He might have done well with ALW songs to choose from. /steve


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Jason and Brooke - they're more singer/songwriter types and jsut can't carry the big vocal, which, when it comes to ALW is essential. Both of them would make good recording artists IF they had some strong material to perform. 

I'm at least glad that the genre has made it this far in Idol, but they're not versatile enough, and that's OK. 

I't's looking like it will come down to the two David's - not just who I think is best, but my perception of the voting.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

We are not alone in or opinions ...

From MSNBC:



MSNBC said:


> *A forgettable night for Jason Castro*
> *Dreadlocked singer chose to sing 'Memory' from the musical 'Cats'*
> 
> If the judges refer to a performance on "American Idol" as sounding "Broadway," that's considered an insult. Broadway represents an entirely different genre from pop music, and the show's designed to find pop music stars in the making.
> ...


From ZAP2IT :


ZAP2IT said:


> *Andrew Lloyd Webber Grills 'American Idol' Top Six*
> *David Cook and Carly Smithson rise, as Jason Castro and Brooke White fall*
> 
> The American Idol producers have set their second straight booby-trap. As hard as it was for the Idol singers to handle Mariah Carey last week, Tuesday's (April 22) challenge is The Music of Andrew Lloyd Webber, a theme whose difficulty is matched only by its irrelevance in terms of finding a contemporary popular artist.
> ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I want to know who comes up with the song themes every week? Some of these people just can't sing these songs.

Do you guys think that they should allow the singers to pick their own songs every week, like they do with the British version of Idol?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm surprised they haven't done a David/Bacharach week yet. These guys have written a VERY wide variety of music that could easily be personalized by any of the contestants.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Has Jason ever sang a song in rock n roll format? It seems like his voice is very weak. It will either be him or Brooke leaving. I thought Syesha and David C. were the best last night.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I'm surprised they haven't done a David/Bacharach week yet. These guys have written a VERY wide variety of music that could easily be personalized by any of the contestants.


They did a Burt Bacharach Love songs week in season 1. Season 2 they sang a Burt Bacharach medly.... Nothing since, though....

As far as this week goes....

David A.... I thought he was pretty good. Liked the song, and I think he seems like a neat kid, which adds to the appeal.

David C... By far, best of the night. Loved it. I very much like David Archuleta, but David Cook is showing each week that he is much more versatile than Archuleta.... I'm officially changing my pick as the "favorite"... Cook it is.

Syesha.... Dang you, girl. I don't like you - at all. But this week was pretty good. Definately seems to be in her element in the broadway setting.

Carly... Good week. I'd put her in the top 3 over Syesha. Performance wise, they were pretty close, both pretty good. I like Carly better though, so she gets my nod for the top 3.

Jason C... BOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRIIIIIINNNNNNNG! I like this kid, but I almost fell asleep.

Brooke.... Adios. Sayonara. Arrivederci. Au revoir. Adeiu. Ciao. Auf Wiedersehen. Buh Bye. Set aside, for a moment, the flub at the beginning. I thought it was horrible. I couldn't even finish the song. Definately my bottom for the week! Though, admittedly, I won't be terribly surprised if she stays over Jason, he was pretty bad as well.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Have any of you heard David Cook's album that was released before he was on Idol? I saw it the other night on Amazon and it is actually pretty good. At least from the samples it seems that way. It's only available as a digital download for $8.99, but I am thinking of getting it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> They did a Burt Bacharach Love songs week in season 1. Season 2 they sang a Burt Bacharach medly.... Nothing since, though....


Ah, yes. Forgot about that one. They should not have restricted it to "love songs" though because of the image that creates. Some of their songs, even though love songs, have been done in artist's own versions. For instance, I would like to see David Cook do something like this: 




. This is a David/Bacharach song that was "twisted" a bit by the band that performed it and made into a "Love song". (The band's name is Love).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

How about a "Carpenters" week? Anyone ever heard of "If I were a Carpenter"? (Scroll down from the link to listen to samples.)

An excellent cover album by various modern artists putting new twists on well-known songs - this can be done with ANY artist.

My favorite is Dishwalla's "It's Going to Take Some Time", but I love them all...

1. Goodbye To Love - *American Music Club* 
2. Top Of The World - *Shonen Knife* 
3. Superstar - *Sonic Youth* 
4. (They Long To Be) Close To You - *The Cranberries* 
5. For All We Know - *Bettie Serveert* 
6. It's Going To Take Some Time - *Dishwalla* 
7. Solitaire - *Sheryl Crow* 
8. Hurting Each Other - *Johnette Napolitano with Marc Mooreland* 
9. Yesterday Once More - *Redd Kross* 
10. Calling Occupants Of Interplanetary Craft - *Babes In Toyland* 
11. Rainy Days And Mondays - *Cracker* 
12. Let Me Be The One - *Mathew Sweet* 
13. Bless The Beasts And Children - *4 Non Blondes* 
14. We've Only Just Begun - *Grant Lee Buffalo*


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Have to give huge props to Andrew Loyld Webber.. He was cool that he attended the performances and also based on the clips seemed to really try and help them do the best job possible and was not just there for a new Album or concert plug.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting predictions on dialidol.com, but my gosh .. they're so non-commital :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully Brooke is headed home later tonight ... if not, then Jason. Carly was good enough to stay. And the David's and Syesha were very good ... we'll see ...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I agree, and I hope she overcomes the goof in the voting. If so, Jason doesn't stand a chance and he's a goner.


Plus she is HOT, I would rather look at her than Jason, or for that matter any of the other idols.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Plus she is HOT, I would rather look at her than Jason, or for that matter any of the other idols.


the hot one left last week


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

31 out of 39 voters here picked David Cook as their favorite. Fewest votes went to Jason Cook, with Brooke a close second-to-last. Not that there's enough of a sample size here to be representative, but I have a feeling the actual results will match our votes ...


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sixto said:


> the hot one left last week


Yes she did 

On another note.... David Cook gave me the chills last nite with his performace as did David Archuleta


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just saw the results (show hasn't aired here yet)

Hmmm .. one of my final four (from top-12 week) is gone .


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Just saw the results (show hasn't aired here yet)
> 
> Hmmm .. one of my final four (from top-12 week) is gone .


wow. shame.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The wrong "bottom two" were on the stage, IMO, not that it will make a difference 3 weeks from now. Still, I don't think it was very fair to either of them, since the "middle two" should have been there instead, if it was up to me.

At least they both got an extra chance to showcase their talents in an "upbeat" way. /steve


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't remember exactly how they did it in past seasons, but it seems that there were at least a couple of times when they could just pick any song they wanted, or at least have a couple weeks where they had a larger selection from a genre. 

I think if Carly could have sung some Grace Slick (because of the resemblance) or Sinead (because she's Irish) she would still be around. Yeah, I guess she could have done that during the decade theme nights, but still. Since then the themes have been way too narrow. 

But at this stage, it really doesn't matter. I'm pretty sure who the top two will be, and whatever order the remainder of the elimiations go, they'll still get there.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> The wrong "bottom two" were on the stage, IMO, not that it will make a difference 3 weeks from now. Still, I don't think it was very fair to either of them, since the "middle two" should have been there instead, if it was up to me.


well said steve...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> 31 out of 39 voters here picked David Cook as their favorite. Fewest votes went to Jason Cook, with Brooke a close second-to-last. Not that there's enough of a sample size here to be representative, but I have a feeling the actual results will match our votes ...


Well it turns out this forum has better taste than the general public casting Idol votes ... what's wrong with them?

How was Jason Castro not in the bottom two? The guy can't even form an answer to a softball question from Ryan!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow. :nono:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Well it turns out this forum has better taste than the general public casting Idol votes ... what's wrong with them?
> 
> How was Jason Castro not in the bottom two? The guy can't even form an answer to a softball question from Ryan!


+1 +1 +1 +1 ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, apropos of a discussion in an earlier AI thread ...

Clive Davis was mentioned tonight and it reminded me of that prior thread, where someone criticized Simon Cowell as not being worthy of passing judgment on the contestants because Simon's not a musician. Well, I looked up Clive and from what I found, neither is Clive Davis, and Clive seems to be pretty successful (understatement) in recognizing and promoting talent.

Just thought I'd share. I feel better now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We were shocked... 

This will probably go down as one of the bigger shocks in AI history...

While I did agree with the comments about Brook... that the "restart" showed her human side... she did sing very good (at least for me).

Jason... wow... he easily should have been in the bottom, if not the one to go home...

But when you are down to 6... it is anyone game.

Next week do they go to two songs each?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Next week could be interesting. Neil Diamond has written just about every variety of songs over the years. At least there will be quite a few songs to select from. I have a total of 67 songs (some alternate/live versions) in my collection performed by Neil and this doesn't count the songs he has written for others (which is many). I saw Neil many years ago at the Met Sports Center in Minneapolis, one of about 16,000 people there. A good time was had by all. Next week could be a tough week for the girls. 

Neil really belts out many of his songs which could make it hard for Brooke or Jason to perform well. With the wide variety to pick from choosing the right song could be a real challenge for all of them.

If I were forced to pick songs for them, Brooke should do her own version of "Love on the Rocks". Not one of Neil's strongest songs, but I think she could do a good job of it. Syesha should give a shot to "America", a very theatrical song.

More song suggestions later, maybe.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well... Two words.. Popularity contest. If this does not show it once again I don't know what does... Sorry... Carly and Syesha were top 3 last night not bottom 2. As for the final two... Well... I know who I think should be there and it won't be who I think it will be so I think I am done commenting for the season.. Two out of my top three are gone and Jason, Brooke and David A are starting to wear on me... 

I do think it is David C's to lose but then again I would have never predicted the bottom two we saw tonight.... 

If Idol is all about finding the best singer....They need to makes some changes because something is just not right... But we all know that is not going to happen as long as they can keep saying... 38 million votes tonight... Really don't care were they come from and if they are legit... just that we have 38 million votes... Toot Toot.. 

For me this season is starting to sour.. Hopefully next week with Neil Diamond will be result in a better turn out buy my guess is.. Good bye Seysha..


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys, perhaps you spend too much time on this site. Carly's been controversial from the beginning mostly because she had a big record deal and a prior association (however vague) with Randy. Her days were numbered.

Check out *Vote for the Worst* and *'American Idol' producer: Carly Smithson controversy not logical*.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

People like slow sad lyrical melodical well known popular songs. Such as the ones from Phantom of the Opera. They dont like happy noisy Broadway songs like Jesus Christ Superstar. 
Carly wanted to sing a slow song but Andrew L Webber "helped" with a great song selection that truly showed her personality. She should be very thankful to him.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> I can't remember exactly how they did it in past seasons, but it seems that there were at least a couple of times when they could just pick any song they wanted, or at least have a couple weeks where they had a larger selection from a genre.
> 
> I think if Carly could have sung some Grace Slick (because of the resemblance) or Sinead (because she's Irish) she would still be around. Yeah, I guess she could have done that during the decade theme nights, but still. Since then the themes have been way too narrow.
> 
> But at this stage, it really doesn't matter. I'm pretty sure who the top two will be, and whatever order the remainder of the elimiations go, they'll still get there.


You're last comment says it all ... The other four are very good. Even Jason and Brooke will have their own nice genre from which to play. Really, Jason will be like IZ in a way (not the Hawaiian style, but more the aura about him). You'll either get it or you won't, but for the folks that get what he's doing .. He's really good. I'm not knocking those that don't see it because not everyone will like his style and there is nothing at all wrong with that. But his style is unique and comfortable.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> OK, apropos of a discussion in an earlier AI thread ...
> 
> Clive Davis was mentioned tonight and it reminded me of that prior thread, where someone criticized Simon Cowell as not being worthy of passing judgment on the contestants because Simon's not a musician. Well, I looked up Clive and from what I found, neither is Clive Davis, and Clive seems to be pretty successful (understatement) in recognizing and promoting talent.
> 
> Just thought I'd share. I feel better now.


Recognizing and managing talent is a different job than actually singing, etc. I've known folks that are excellent Managers but if they actually had to do the work of the folks they were managing, that would be an entirely different story. Just on this show, who better than Ryan Seacrest to host? He get's quite cheesy at times, but I've seen other "talent" shows and .. let's just say that Ryan Seacrest is VERY good at what he does.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Richard,

I suspect America will be the group sing song on Wednesday .. I hope it is at least  .. It is American Idol ..


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't believe Carly went over Jason. There must be alot of young girls calling those numbers. I agree with Steve. It should have been between the middle two.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Button Pusher said:


> There must be alot of young girls calling those numbers.


Said the same thing to my wife last night. That would explain Jason. And Vote for the Worst might explain Brooke. /steve


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Slip Jigs said:


> I think if Carly could have sung some Grace Slick (because of the resemblance)


If she sang something based on who she looks like, then she should have sang some Journey because I have said from the beginning that she looked like Steve Perry. I think she's gone because, like Simon said, she always picked the wrong song until this week. It was just not enough to overcome the fan base of the other people.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> Said the same thing to my wife last night. That would explain Jason. And Vote for the Worst might explain Brooke. /steve


Brooke also probably picked up a few of Kristy Lee's votes ..


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think My days with AI are done after last nights voting.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Recognizing and managing talent is a different job than actually singing, etc. I've known folks that are excellent Managers but if they actually had to do the work of the folks they were managing, that would be an entirely different story. Just on this show, who better than Ryan Seacrest to host? He get's quite cheesy at times, but I've seen other "talent" shows and .. let's just say that Ryan Seacrest is VERY good at what he does.


The comments in an earlier AI thread were not really about Simon's ability to sing or manage, but that as a non-musician, his opinion wasn't nearly as valuable as Paula's or Randy's (summarizing the arguments). My point is that just because someone doesn't sing or play an instrument, that doesn't mean they're not qualified to judge a contestant's ability to (1) sing, (2) perform, (3) make money, and (4) be a star. That's what Clive Davis does, very successfully, and it appears Simon has had a bit of success himself... So I disagree with the sentiments from that earlier thread and think Simon IS qualified to judge.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Carley has been at three Bottom of Dial Idol for the two or three weeks. I was not surprised to see her go, disappointed, but not surprised


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Guys, perhaps you spend too much time on this site. Carly's been controversial from the beginning mostly because she had a big record deal and a prior association (however vague) with Randy. Her days were numbered.
> 
> Check out *Vote for the Worst* and *'American Idol' producer: Carly Smithson controversy not logical*.


The rules were changes after season one (The Kelly Clarkson was making an album/ringer issue). It was changed from never have signed a contract to not currently under contract.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> I think My days with AI are done after last nights voting.


Ah, I wouldn't let that get to you. We all know it's a popularity contest :grin:. If you enjoy the entertainment then you should continue to watch. If you don't enjoy it, then yeah, it's time to move on. As for voting, everyone in the top-10 will be recognizable now and each of those folks has an opportunity for moderate success. That's all any of us can hope for anyway in our own career decisions.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The comments in an earlier AI thread were not really about Simon's ability to sing or manage, but that as a non-musician, his opinion wasn't nearly as valuable as Paula's or Randy's (summarizing the arguments). My point is that just because someone doesn't sing or play an instrument, that doesn't mean they're not qualified to judge a contestant's ability to (1) sing, (2) perform, (3) make money, and (4) be a star. That's what Clive Davis does, very successfully, and it appears Simon has had a bit of success himself... So I disagree with the sentiments from that earlier thread and think Simon IS qualified to judge.


Simon's had more than a "bit" of success! 

I saw an interview with him the other day. Bruce Springsteen has a 150 million dollar contract with Sony/BMG Records... The largest artist contract at the company. It wasn't explicitly said, but I assume that if he's being paid the most he's also the biggest earner for the company, the highest album seller.

Simon's contract with Sony/BMG is as big, or bigger, according to the interviewer. Simon didn't confirm the numbers, but said something to the effect of "I make a hell of a living"! Including all the "Idol" contestants worldwide, Simon's artists have sold somewhere in the neighborhood of 4 times the number of records that Springsteen has.

And I agree with you 100% that just because he isn't "musical" doesn't mean he's unqualified. He may not be able to sit down and give an artist a critique of the technical aspects of their performance. He is a hell of a good talent evaluator. He knows what's gonna sell records!

I think that sometimes the Idol contestants get caught up in the same thinking as the comments you referred to earlier - that because Simon hasn't ever "been there, done that", then his opinion is less valuable. I actually think his opinion is more valuable than the other two, for the simple reason that what's best "musically" doesn't always translate into selling records. There's so much more that goes into having a successful album than JUST the music... and Simon is fantastic at evaluating that "other stuff". (As is Clive Davis, as you mentioned)


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> The rules were changes after season one (The Kelly Clarkson was making an album/ringer issue). It was changed from never have signed a contract to not currently under contract.


The rules may have been changed to make it OK, but Carly has been a target in a lot of circles for her contract.

She wasn't funding her own album with some Indie label. She was signed to a pretty significant contract, for multiple albums, with a pretty good chunk of money up front (and, I've heard, an apartment paid by the label to go with it). THe album flopped, the label bombed, and most importantly, the contract went bye bye.

For some reason though, people see the big label and the big dollars that went into her album, and it seems she's been vilified to some extent for being a "ringer" or a "pro".

It's not fair - she followed the same rules as everybody else (including the 3 or 4 who have also released albums and been under contracts, albiet smaller ones). People just need a target, and becuase of her deal, she was the target.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

George Martin doesn't play an instrument or sing (AFAIK)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Quite disappointed last night, I really liked Carly.

Each show gets harder and harder to watch, cause I don't like David Cook and everything points to him winning.

I know he's a good performer, he just strikes me as a very cocky individual. I just don't like him.

But I think he's going to win. I would have picked anyone else in the top 7 (except maybe Jason).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Each show gets harder and harder to watch, cause I don't like David Cook and everything points to him winning.


That's interesting, because I think all signs point to the other David winning ... to my ears, Archuleta has more fans screaming for him than Cook, and to me, Archuleta seems to be more of a "media darling" than Cook. All of my female coworkers find him "adorable" and just want to feed him, hug him, and take care of him. They just don't talk about Cook that way ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> That's interesting, because I think all signs point to the other David winning ... to my ears, Archuleta has more fans screaming for him than Cook, and to me, Archuleta seems to be more of a "media darling" than Cook. All of my female coworkers find him "adorable" and just want to feed him, hug him, and take care of him. They just don't talk about Cook that way ...


Do any of them want to squeeze his head off and hang if from their rear-view mirror?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Do any of them want to squeeze his head off and hang if from their rear-view mirror?


:lol: One of Paula's best lines ever!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Do any of them want to squeeze his head off and hang if from their rear-view mirror?


I wish somebody would so I wouldn't have to hear him sing anymore!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

By EDWARD WYATT, The New York Times
Published: April 25, 2008

LOS ANGELES - Carly Smithson might be the first "American Idol" contestant to be voted off the show for blasphemy.

Online chat boards devoted to "American Idol" have been abuzz since Ms. Smithson performed the title song from "Jesus Christ Superstar" - the 1970 rock opera, which many Christians consider offensive - on Tuesday's episode. Ms. Smithson received the fewest votes of the six remaining contestants following her Tuesday performance. Her elimination was announced on Wednesday night's episode. The week's performances were drawn from the works of Andrew Lloyd Webber, who wrote "Jesus Christ Superstar" with Tim Rice.

Since its debut, and particularly following the release of the 1973 film version, "Jesus Christ Superstar" has been railed against by some Christians for its portrayal of Jesus as confused and at times unwilling to accept his role, and because it hints that he had a sexual relationship with Mary Magdalene.

In the title song, Judas Iscariot rebukes Jesus for poor planning in his choice of when and where to present himself on earth and asks Jesus to contrast himself with Buddha and Muhammad.

Within hours of Ms. Smithson's performance, which was hailed by one "American Idol" judge as one of the best of the night, questions were being raised online about the song. On one thread on the show's official Web site, AmericanIdol.com, a viewer warned shortly after the performance that Ms. Smithson's choice of the song would put her in danger of elimination.

Diane Winston, who holds the Knight chair in media and religion at the University of Southern California's Annenberg School for Communication, said that while "Jesus Christ Superstar" had largely faded from public discussion over the years, the film "always had this tinge of disrepute about it because its picture of Jesus was so unsettling to many people."

Some contestants on "American Idol" have used the religious overtones of songs to their benefit. Several weeks ago Kristy Lee Cook, a country singer who had been on the verge of elimination, improved her standing with a performance of the song "God Bless the U.S.A." Simon Cowell, one of the show's judges, called the effort "the most clever song choice I have heard in years."


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Steve said:


> Some contestants on "American Idol" have used the religious overtones of songs to their benefit. Several weeks ago Kristy Lee Cook, a country singer who had been on the verge of elimination, improved her standing with a performance of the song "God Bless the U.S.A." Simon Cowell, one of the show's judges, called the effort "the most clever song choice I have heard in years."


I've heard this alluded to before - do people really see "God Bless the USA" as a religious song??? The reference itself is obvious, but I see that as a patriotic song, not a religious one.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I've heard this alluded to before - do people really see "God Bless the USA" as a religious song??? The reference itself is obvious, but I see that as a patriotic song, not a religious one.


This is my thought as well, but I guess YMMV.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I've heard this alluded to before - do people really see "God Bless the USA" as a religious song??? The reference itself is obvious, but I see that as a patriotic song, not a religious one.


I disagree with Mr. Wyatt's assertion as well. I thought Simon referred to it as a shrewd choice because it would almost have been "un-American" to vote against that song, no matter who sang it, and at that point in the competition, I believe choosing it bought Kristy another week. /steve


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> By EDWARD WYATT, The New York Times
> Published: April 25, 2008
> 
> LOS ANGELES - Carly Smithson might be the first "American Idol" contestant to be voted off the show for blasphemy.
> ...


American Idol is definitely an all-family show with a lot of small town folks watching it and voting. Remember Carry Underwood? Thats your small town America going to church clinging to their guns and bibles  Jesus Christ the Rockstar? Hmmm bad bad song choice. Wrong show.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

This week's TVGuide rankings....

TOP 5 Power Rankings
3.8% Syesha Mercado
6.7% Brooke White
12.7% Jason Castro
20.9% David Archuleta
55.8% David Cook

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...t-American-Idol/American-Idol-Facts/800038419


----------

